# Natural ground Blind...



## frankwright (Oct 5, 2011)

I have not been in a tree stand so far this season, even though I have a climber and two hang ons in trees.
I found a pretty little creek bottom, full of hardwoods and surrounded by some pines about 75 yards from a food plot. I could not find a tree to climb that didn't put me where the deer would see me but I found a good place for a natural blind.

Big tree blew over and the trunk is about 30 some inches high. I tied down some saplings, cut some limbs and tied them in place and completely surrounded a place for me to sit in the middle.

I have limbs stacked high enough so they almost cover my face while I am sitting but I can still see out.
I have had several does close so far but never got the shot.
It is really exciting to have the deer that close. But it is also nerve wracking.
I looked all around me one day, then I hung up my recurve, slowly got up to stretch my back and had two does run right behind my downed tree. I almost had a heart attack. They would probably walked right by me if I hadn't spooked them. I am finding out you can't move too much when at ground level.
I have hunted on the ground a little and have killed some deer with a handgun and muzzle loader but all my longbow kills have always been from a tree stand.
I also have never killed a deer with a recurve as I always use a longbow but the little short Stingray bow works really well in tight places and I am anxious to get it bloody.
I am amazed at how much you can actually see from the ground when all the trees are still thick and green.
I am going again in the morning and hope to sit at least till noon when it starts getting hot.

I need a little luck to come my way.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hunting from the Natural ground blinds is great. I have three that stop by when I'm still hunting. They are an overlooked weapon of the traditional archer.

Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Oct 5, 2011)

frankwright said:


> I need a little luck to come my way.



or a little buck, or a little doe, or a...
lol


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 5, 2011)

I built one for a little crabapple thicket before the season and chickened out.  Climbed a tree nearby and wind spooked the only doe that was eating there anyway.  That would be too cool to kill one from the ground with a recurve!


----------



## Dennis (Oct 5, 2011)

Sound good and good luck


----------



## j_seph (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's one I built a couple weeks ago, bad part was it is in open hardwoods. Sort of looks like the brush pile it is LoL. Good thing with it is you could here a deer coming and it had to crest over the hill before it could see me.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 5, 2011)

I love hunting on the ground. Especially later in the season. It is my firm belief by the 2nd week of rifle season deer all over GA walk around looking up more than down...


----------



## gurn (Oct 5, 2011)

gtfisherman said:


> I love hunting on the ground. Especially later in the season. It is my firm belief by the 2nd week of rifle season deer all over GA walk around looking up more than down...



They sure do here.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 6, 2011)

I have hunted nothing but ground blinds for the last two years.  Have two nice ladder stands. But they stay in the back of the truck most of the year.  I like hunting the combination of the ground blind , leafy suit,  face mask and gloves it works really well. Like you Ive had them close but not close enough.  Sitting still is critical reguardless how ya hunt. That has been my biggest problem...I get ants in my pants after a few hours..I have put in allot of practice of drawing my bow parallel to ground behind the cover of ther blind, getting the bow up and in position, to be at full draw, ready to release, in one slow, smooth, fluid motion, reducing as much visiable movement in the blind as I can. I know it just a matter of time before this all comes together. Here's a couple of pictures from the blind over looking the creek bottom we hunted last year...

I plan to start here again this year...

The date is wrong....Been  that way since I bought the camera...Never be able to change it... 
Heck...Now I know why it was so cheap! 

Stick with it....It will happen...Best of Luck...


----------



## Night Wing (Oct 6, 2011)

I prefer to bowhunt in ground blinds. Probably because it feels like practice shooting for me.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 6, 2011)

I've always hunted a blind wether I made it or it was a pop-up. Never really had a chance to hunt in a stand much. They do get pretty close to ya, and there is NO margin for error or they are GONE!!!!!




Killed a doe last year outta this blind...




Had a couple deer come close last year in this one...




I hunted this one a couple times, saw deer both times.




Hunted this one on opening day...


----------



## frankwright (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the good words and the pictures.

Nice cool morning but no deer. sat from 6:45 to 11:30, Really a pretty morning but the deer didn't come my way.

Trail cam shows ground blind and three deer walking by. It was video and I could only see one deer when I tried to take a snapshot from the video. It was at 7 pm two days ago so deer are still in area.

Food plot right above me is plowed and waiting on some rain to plant. That should help also.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 7, 2011)

Good luck Frank, hunting from the ground takes things to a new level. The great thing about it for me when I do it is there is no need for a safety harness and pure peace of mind the entire time.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Oct 7, 2011)

Love the thrill of the "hunt" of finding a natural blowdown, rockpile, etc and adding or taking away cover to hide myself. I have made several of these ground blinds through the years. One even has a old dark colored golf umbrella with limbs and vines growing on it -great to slip into during a cold rainy day hunt.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 7, 2011)

I was in one this eve and seen nothing, did see two bucks when I came out standing beside my truck while in the wide open though LoL


----------



## Killer Kyle (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been hunting exclusively from natural blinds and by stalking for the last two years.  I shot a big doe on opening day at 12 yards from my current ground blind.  I know yours looks like a big brush pile, funny thing is, it looks just like mine!  I'm fortunate that there are downed trees on either side of me, so my brush pile fits right in.  Took two bucks and a doe from a natural blind last year.  I havent killed a deer from a stand in the last two seasons, and it gives you a btter sense of gratitude, especially when bowhunting. You have a great blind and I wish you continued luck in it!


----------

